# Chinese High-Speed Train Sets Record



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The Harmony express, which reached a top speed of 394km per hour in pre-launch trials.

More...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

You gonna insure it? 






SamsonReen said:


> That's amazing to know that Harmony express reached a top speed of 394 KM per hour and too in pre-launch trials. But safety aspect is always a concern for such high speed train.


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

It cost 15 billion dollars and 4 years to complete!? and at 394 kmh, they must of used use Soliton controllers


----------

